

Which birth dates are most common? - bane
http://thedailyviz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/heatmapbirthdays1.jpg

======
gus_massa
Full article and details about the sources:
[http://thedailyviz.com/2012/05/12/how-common-is-your-
birthda...](http://thedailyviz.com/2012/05/12/how-common-is-your-birthday/)

